# Chromium Extension Shortcut Keys Don't Work After Upgrade



## ishpeck (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently recompiled chromium and ever since then, any of the shortcut keys set by my extensions won't work. I wouldn't even know how to begin investigating a problem like this.


----------

